# Scraping flat?



## Dudemanrod (Sep 30, 2020)

My  first adventure into scraping. Want to scrape my compound on my lathe and dovetails on my mill. This is a piece of durabar and dont know what stage this is?


----------



## benmychree (Sep 30, 2020)

Use less blue so you don't get smears, and use less and less as you go.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Sep 30, 2020)

gettin there, 
high in the middle


----------



## Cooter Brown (Sep 30, 2020)

benmychree said:


> Use less blue so you don't get smears, and use less and less as you go.



He is right... Roll the blue more to thin it and dont apply downward pressure when printing...... Also dont forget to hinge the part and check the low spots with feeler gauges on the surface plate....


----------



## Optic Eyes (Apr 11, 2021)

Lot of scratching from badly sharpened blades, improper technique


----------



## Dudemanrod (Apr 13, 2021)

Yea I'm a little farther down the road now but thanks!


----------

